
Coronavirus 'could infect 60% of global population if unchecked' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/11/coronavirus-expert-warns-infection-could-reach-60-of-worlds-population
======
vanniv
We are really eager for the panic today, aren't we?

C'mon, this is just absurd. We don't live in quite the same conditions were
commonplace during the Black Plague

~~~
sigmaprimus
Your right we don't have the same conditions, we are much more connected now.
The plague was also spread through flea bites where as Wuhan Fever has an
aerosol vector.

I don't know what the icubation period before symptoms is for bubonic plague
but Wuhan Fever hides for aleast 14 days which makes it particularly difficult
to contain.

My biggest fear is not getting Wuhan Fever as apperantly it only kills 1% of
infected but rather what cancers and other diseases may come from it later in
life, similar to HPV and it's ties to ovarian cancer.

